

How I Learned to Love Middle Managers - t0pj
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080901/how-hard-could-it-be-how-i-learned-to-love-middle-managers_Printer_Friendly.html

======
t0pj
" _So you knew your boss and your team, but unless you were a smoker, you
didn't know any of the people in the other parts of the company."_

Smoking; the vice with a silver lining.

